# A Wrinkle in Time



## TheCrystallineEntity (Mar 15, 2018)

Has anyone seen the movie yet? I haven't, and I'm not sure I want to.


----------



## pmmg (Mar 15, 2018)

Sadly, No interest. I've not heard good things and what I have heard, is not for me. I have never read the book though, and the advent of the movie has made me think I should put it on my to read list. So there's that.


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Mar 15, 2018)

I've read the book and the sequels.


----------



## Black Dragon (Mar 15, 2018)

I loved the book as a child.  Sadly, I heard that the film strips the faith/religious elements out of the story.  If that's true, I have no interest in seeing it.


----------



## xkara (Mar 19, 2018)

Black Dragon said:


> I loved the book as a child.  Sadly, I heard that the film strips the faith/religious elements out of the story.  If that's true, I have no interest in seeing it.



Interesting. The religious elements are what kept me from reading the book to begin with.

My roommates were very excited about the movie, but were disappointed when they saw it.


----------



## Black Dragon (Mar 19, 2018)

xkara said:


> My roommates were very excited about the movie, but were disappointed when they saw it.



That's what I keep hearing from fans of the book.  It is apparently a wasted opportunity.


----------

